# x-trail rider...



## masBRE (Dec 14, 2004)

can you guys help find a store for these tail lamps and grille?
thanks...

http://www.autech.jp/SV/T30S04/t30s02_1.htm


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

You can usually find them on the japanese Yahoo Auction site. Some sellers will ship them internationally.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Japan Yahoo Autcion*

Terranismo is correct, there are plenty of xtrail good on the Japanese Yahoo auction site and the information about this type of xtrail is also there.

Trying to understand what they're offering and how much is a completely different story though 

I browsed the Japanese auctions for about an hour and non of the xtrail items being offered for sale are available for international shipping 

Very interesting experience though and it made my hand very itchy for the goodies I've seen there. (some of which are probably on that mysterious .pdf list of Stephen)  Just kidding Steve


----------

